# TIVO To PC Connection ??



## ferrari (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it possible to connect my tivo to my laptop as a monitor without using an additional external TV adapter ??? 

I am thinking that this should be possible using the USB port on the TIVO....
Your thoughts, Paul


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

No. You will need an external TV tuner card. There are some very good and compact, and cheap adapters out there now.


----------

